# Canon IP1800



## RatPirate (May 25, 2008)

Hi. I am very frustrated about my two month old Canon print. I dont know what going on. There have problem "Paper Feed Error" I have three time orange flashing and I have reading the guide say Paper jam. There no tear the paper... I and my brother was search inside and look so empty. I am search for Canon Support are not help to clear.
My brother and I was think that one have stuck. You can see the white is paper are trap on hook thing on picture:





My print are doing fine during two month. I was find out happen problem this month May... I dont know what happen. Cuz I was not much use print like three time print.

Thank you... If you dont understand of my english ask me more.


----------



## computeruler (May 25, 2008)

mabye try to bend the hook or something? if it ruins it dont blame me


----------



## RatPirate (May 27, 2008)

LOL I would not blame you for this... It was not work  I decide would get new one print better... well.


----------

